# Ted Bundy's Statement



## Scott

This is from Excerpted from "A Critique of Ethical Relativism" by LOUIS POJMAN. He describes it as "paraphrase of a tape-recorded conversation between Ted Bundy and one of his victims in which Bundy justifies his murder." Anyone know if this is legit? I know a bunch of interviews with bundy were taped by various people. And Bundy would describe his thinking. I read a book on that awhile back (many moons ago).


> Then I learned that all moral judgments are "value judgments," that all value judgments are subjective, and that none can be proved to be either "right" or "wrong." I even read somewhere that the Chief Justice of the United States had written that the American Constitution expressed nothing more than collective value judgments. Believe it or not, I figured out for myself - what apparently the Chief Justice couldn't figure out for himself"”that if the rationality of one value judgment was zero, multiplying it by millions would not make it one whit more rational. Nor is there any "reason" to obey the law for anyone, like myself, who has the boldness and daring "” the strength of character "” to throw off its shackles. ... I discovered that to become truly free, truly unfettered, I had to become truly uninhibited. And I quickly discovered that the greatest obstacle to my freedom, the greatest block and limitation to it, consists in the insupportable value judgment" that I was bound to respect the rights of others. I asked myself, who were these "others"? Other human beings, with human rights? Why is it more wrong to kill a human animal than any other animal, a pig or a sheep or a steer? Is your life more to you than a hog's life to a hog? Why should I be willing to sacrifice my pleasure more for the one than for the other? Surely, you would not, in this age of scientific enlightenment, declare that God or nature has marked some pleasures as "moral" or "good" and others as "immoral" or "bad"? In any case, let me assure you, my dear young lady, that there is absolutely no comparison between the pleasure I might take in eating ham and the pleasure I anticipate in raping and murdering you. That is the honest conclusion to which my education has led me"”after the most conscientious examination of my spontaneous and uninhibited self.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> This is from Excerpted from "A Critique of Ethical Relativism" by LOUIS POJMAN. He describes it as "paraphrase of a tape-recorded conversation between Ted Bundy and one of his victims in which Bundy justifies his murder." Anyone know if this is legit? I know a bunch of interviews with bundy were taped by various people. And Bundy would describe his thinking. I read a book on that awhile back (many moons ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Then I learned that all moral judgments are "value judgments," that all value judgments are subjective, and that none can be proved to be either "right" or "wrong." I even read somewhere that the Chief Justice of the United States had written that the American Constitution expressed nothing more than collective value judgments. Believe it or not, I figured out for myself - what apparently the Chief Justice couldn't figure out for himself"”that if the rationality of one value judgment was zero, multiplying it by millions would not make it one whit more rational. Nor is there any "reason" to obey the law for anyone, like myself, who has the boldness and daring "” the strength of character "” to throw off its shackles. ... I discovered that to become truly free, truly unfettered, I had to become truly uninhibited. And I quickly discovered that the greatest obstacle to my freedom, the greatest block and limitation to it, consists in the insupportable value judgment" that I was bound to respect the rights of others. I asked myself, who were these "others"? Other human beings, with human rights? Why is it more wrong to kill a human animal than any other animal, a pig or a sheep or a steer? Is your life more to you than a hog's life to a hog? Why should I be willing to sacrifice my pleasure more for the one than for the other? Surely, you would not, in this age of scientific enlightenment, declare that God or nature has marked some pleasures as "moral" or "good" and others as "immoral" or "bad"? In any case, let me assure you, my dear young lady, that there is absolutely no comparison between the pleasure I might take in eating ham and the pleasure I anticipate in raping and murdering you. That is the honest conclusion to which my education has led me"”after the most conscientious examination of my spontaneous and uninhibited self.
Click to expand...

To my knowledge, Scott, the only person that Bundy ever gave an interview to was with Dr. Dobson.

This could be a transcript from the trial. I know a lot of things came out during his trial and it might be that he recorded himself killing the women.

This is just sick...


----------



## Scott

Several years ago I read tape recording of interviews he gave with others. I am familiar with the Dobson interview too. The above, if true, provides a powerful reductio to use against relativism. Pojman is reliable and is published in mainstream sources.


----------

